# Changing ferment temperature



## Mr B (5/10/15)

Seeking some advice.

I have two 25l brews in the ferment fridge which are a week in, started at 18 deg, and bumped to 20 deg a couple of days ago. One batch has 1056 and one has Denny's Fav.

I also have another two batches that I am keen to get started, both will be with Denny's. All will fit into the fridge.

Now, do I wait for a week so I can start the next batches at 18 deg when I crash the current batches in the other fridge? Or can I drop the temp to 18 with the current brews, or, alternately, start the Denny's batches and ferment out at 20 deg?

I only have one heater, so not sure that starting the new batches in the other fridge will work, as I think that after 2-3 days they will require a bit of heat?

Thoughts and advice appreciated.


----------



## Yob (5/10/15)

Id wait


----------



## Crusty (5/10/15)

The temp rise is fine for 48hrs if you are doing a diacetyl rest.
Drop it back to fermentation temp ( 18deg ) until you are ready to cold crash.
18deg will be better than 20deg IMO for 1450. I prefer the lower end of the yeast tolerance range but that depends on what you are throwing it into.


----------



## Mr B (5/10/15)

Mmmm interesting gents. I have the feeling that waiting would be the best. However, I do question my procedure.

The current batches are a Coopers sparkling clone ish. The new batches are a Smurto's golden ale ish.

I raise the temp to assist with fermenting to final gravity. It may or may not be needed.

This is the way that I do it, and as such is the way that it has been done, hence being the way that I do it. It is likely based on some past reading.

So the two questions are:

Would dropping the temp to 18 affect the current ferment - i.e. put the yeast to sleep?

Would fermenting Denny's at 20 (and likely a couple of degrees above this due to heat generation) be a problem...............

And therein lies the answer I think. There will be variation beyond the set temps for both batches because of this.

If I put the temp probe on the new fermenter, the current batches will end up to cold which may affect the attenuation.

If I leave the temp probe on the current fermenter, the new batches will likely end up too warm...

Darnit - I acquired a sweet commercial dual door stainless fridge recently which will do 4 x 25 l fermenters.

Maybe I put the new batches in the second fridge for the first couple of days until they need some heat and then put into the 20 deg fridge........ Or just need to wait this one out, man up and have 4 no chill cubes, not work on rotation, and pitch (and subsequently keg and bottle) 4 batches at once.....

Might also do some more reading on the temp bump - I don't think its really a diacetyl rest as they are just ales, but I cant recall the the reasoning/need that led me to this - think i was a slow/tricky ferment at some stage.


----------



## antiphile (5/10/15)

The only thing I can add that may be of some use is the genuine Coopers Sparkling Ale is done in huuuge (I think they are 170,000 litre fermenters) at around 16C with their commercial ale yeast (that can be cultured from either the Coopers Pale Ale or Sparkling Ale bottles). Howevever, in small batches (like 23 to 72 litres), you'll need to ferment at around 18C to get a similar result.

As long as you pitch sufficient yeast, there should be no need to raise the temp for a diacetyl rest for almost any ale yeast. I'll admit, however, I've never used 1056 or Danny's Fav.


----------



## Mr B (10/10/15)

I went to check my starters on Thursday, which I had put in the fridge to separate on Wednesday, it all became a moot point





Ahh well, there goes a week of propagation and back to the beginning we go....


----------



## indica86 (10/10/15)

Mr B said:


> 4 batches at once.....



Is what I would look at


----------



## Mr B (11/10/15)

When the two batches fermenting finish (should be done actually) I think that I will leave the ferm fridge at 18 deg, then can put batches in at will, and take them out to the other fridge for crashing (assuming my Ale focus continues).

Building new yeast after the freezing incident, may do a brew day next weekend and have four cubes good to go. Will probably take that long to grow the yeast for the two cubes I currently have as I will also make a few extra 50 billion cell vials.

It was interesting though that the erlenmeyer's handled the freezing........ I was a little worried when I saw them. I also had a 5l cube of starter wort that blew up like a football when it froze in the same fridge


----------

